# I don't want to wait any longer!!



## Kat2011 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi all
My name is Kat. I am having my first ISCI treatment starting next week. Well I was until we went to our clinic yesterday to learn that the recipient of my eggs had changed her mind. I am gutted as I have got myself ready and really want to go ahead this month. The clinic are trying to find another match but they may not find one in time and we may have to wait. Due to xmas it may end up being mid Jan when are treatment takes place. I just don' t want to wait any more.   I am considering just going it alone. I really want to help someone else but more importantly I want to be helped and I want to get that BFP. Dunno what to do?? What if we waited and then someone else changed their mind?? has anyone been through this and does anyone have any advise they can give me??


----------



## fern01 (Jun 25, 2009)

My first recipient pulled out due to work commitments but they found another one immediately so fortunately there was no delay to that cycle. I was with the lister and am fairly average to match (average height, build etc) so don't know if that helped?? I would insist that you want to be rematched as soon as possible, I sometimes felt that things were geared up to the recipients and unless you made a fuss they forgot about you.... Ask them the likelihood of being matched and starting before Xmas and suggest that if not then you'll do a normal cycle, that might make them look for a recipient more urgently? Good luck, I know how frustrating it is waiting, on my 2nd cycle I was kept waiting 6 weeks! X


----------



## Kat2011 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for your comments fern. I am waiting for the clinic to call me this afternon with news so will def talk to them about all my options including going it alone if need be.
Thanks again take care


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya Hun,

I hope your clinic called back and gave you good news. I would add though that tx can take approx 6 ish weeks. And if I'm that will land right on or around Christmas.

Your clinic may be closed on some days verthatbperiod so could possibly be thinking if giving you the best care possible in wanting t delay it.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

K
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Fern it is frustrating for all concerned as a recipient I waited 9 months for a uk donor, they are geared to the recipients as they are paying for the cycles for the parties, I'm sure if you said to the clinic that you're happy to do your own cycle they accommodate it asap- most private clinics don't have a waiting list to let you start your own cycle once all the tests are through- as then it is extra business for them the recipients have no option but to wait for a donor as they don't have suitable eggs to have that option.



fern01 said:


> My first recipient pulled out due to work commitments but they found another one immediately so fortunately there was no delay to that cycle. I was with the lister and am fairly average to match (average height, build etc) so don't know if that helped?? I would insist that you want to be rematched as soon as possible, I sometimes felt that things were geared up to the recipients and unless you made a fuss they forgot about you.... Ask them the likelihood of being matched and starting before Xmas and suggest that if not then you'll do a normal cycle, that might make them look for a recipient more urgently? Good luck, I know how frustrating it is waiting, on my 2nd cycle I was kept waiting 6 weeks! X


----------



## Mandymoo77 (Dec 17, 2011)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Fern it is frustrating for all concerned as a recipient I waited 9 months for a uk donor, they are geared to the recipients as they are paying for the cycles for the parties, I'm sure if you said to the clinic that you're happy to do your own cycle they accommodate it asap- most private clinics don't have a waiting list to let you start your own cycle once all the tests are through- as then it is extra business for them the recipients have no option but to wait for a donor as they don't have suitable eggs to have that option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I feel like Im on the 'other ship'.
I want to be a donor - I want to help others and (can I admit?) it will help my treatment costs be lower. However, I have been turned down as a donor! Why?? I have depression and apparently, depression is hereditary! I feel so angry - I am generally a happy go lucky person. Im fit, Im healthy and I have no 'other' hereditary conditions. Im almost ready to go!! Yet, no - my eggs are not 'pure enough'. I could be somebodies perfect match. And now? Some poor woman has to wait longer who I may have been matched to and I have to wait to save up another £3000!!

I wish you all the best!! x


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

have u tried bourn i egg shared with them which was sadly bfn but hope to eggshare again feb/mrch time i had depression in the past.x


----------

